# The Flourishing Forum



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Well it wasn't so long ago that one could watch the wind-witches sailing along the quiet prairie of Talk Classical. Not that that wasn't entertaining enough...

Now it's quite the busy little town. Well done to the governors for keeping things going. What say ye, fellow citizens?


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Agreed, Oneiros.

Just look at the new members joining, and posting. It is indeed, flourishing.  

Well done, TC!


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Since the opening of another classical forum by Rod Corkin, my time allowed to classical music discussion is divided between those two forum. Sad.

How could I thought some months ago that I would not have enough time to fully participate to a classical music forum because there are too much forums... Lol.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Try Good-Music-Guide too.


----------



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

Handel said:


> Since the opening of another classical forum by Rod Corkin, my time allowed to classical music discussion is divided between those two forum. Sad.
> 
> How could I thought some months ago that I would not have enough time to fully participate to a classical music forum because there are too much forums... Lol.


There's not a lot happening on Corkin's Mayhem forum, just the usual hysterical banter about how good Beethoven and Handel are, and how awful everyone else is alleged to be, including Schubert. And of course his mate, Newman, is still slogging away with his nonsense about Mozart. I must admit, however, that I do "tune in" frequently to keep in touch with all the goings on, which is all so funny.


----------



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

Manuel said:


> Try Good-Music-Guide too.


It keeps crashing.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Andy Loochazee said:


> There's not a lot happening on Corkin's Mayhem forum, just the usual hysterical banter about how good Beethoven and Handel are, and how awful everyone else is alleged to be, including Schubert. And of course his mate, Newman, is still slogging away with his nonsense about Mozart. I must admit, however, that I do "tune in" frequently to keep in touch with all the goings on, which is all so funny.


I agree that he has some well defined ideas but there are other people as well who put some interesting posts.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Andy Loochazee said:


> It keeps crashing.


We are using these now. The place seems to have stabilized.


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Huh  Who are the band-aids for? Has Beethoven returned from the dead again...


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Oneiros said:


> Huh  Who are the band-aids for?


They were for GMG. But the are not needed anymore.



Oneiros said:


> Has Beethoven returned from the dead again...


I hope he was buried again.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, my thanks to those responsible for this forum! It is an invaluable source of knowledge and inspiration! I was unsure about joining a forum being I had no knowledge to contribute. You all have made it very easy to be here. Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Andy Loochazee said:


> There's not a lot happening on Corkin's Mayhem forum, just the usual hysterical banter about how good Beethoven and Handel are, and how awful everyone else is alleged to be, including Schubert. And of course his mate, Newman, is still slogging away with his nonsense about Mozart. I must admit, however, that I do "tune in" frequently to keep in touch with all the goings on, which is all so funny.


Rod Corkin?
Isn't he that guy who has been banned for a while and returned with this signature :

http_://go-and-see-MY-wonderful-website-in-fact-I-don't-care-of-yours.com

yes, I remember now.

---------

Besides, I'm also very glad that TC is flourishing. And I agree with Hawk: it's very pleasant and an invaluable source of knowledge and inspiration - _and I peg your pardon for being, sometimes, a bit extravagant..._


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

As a fellow handelian, I like to discuss with him.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Andy Loochazee said:


> ...usual hysterical banter about how good Beethoven and Handel are, and how awful everyone else is alleged to be, including *Schubert.* (emphasis mine)


(squints, :blinks:, puts on  corrective lenses, :blinks:, looks again)

This is fun. Why, I'm the Donald Foster of the Classical Message Board Community.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Though the all the yell about Mozart was fun for a while, and it did cuase quite a stir, i am glad things have setteled down. I do enjoy it here more than other places because it's not quite as large.


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Notserp89m said:


> Though the all the yell about Mozart was fun for a while, and it did cuase quite a stir...


I was just reminiscing on this the other day actually. Whatever happened to Mr. Newman and his scholarly efforts? I dropped out of that thread early on, as he didn't seem to have anything concrete. It was very interesting though.


----------



## Quartet (Oct 10, 2007)

I do enjoy the small personal apsects of this forum.


----------



## Nicola (Nov 25, 2007)

Oneiros said:


> Well it wasn't so long ago that one could watch the wind-witches sailing along the quiet prairie of Talk Classical. Not that that wasn't entertaining enough...
> 
> Now it's quite the busy little town. Well done to the governors for keeping things going. What say ye, fellow citizens?


How times have changed.


----------

